# First Kidding Questions



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

My Nigerian Dwarf doe was bred twice. 145 days from the first breeding date is 3/5, 145 days from her second breeding date is 3/13. I know day 150 is usually considered the due date but I used the 145 date since she is a dwarf.

About 10 days ago she started bloody discharge and blood streaked discharge. Never a lot, but enough to notice. At the recommendation of my vet and my goat mentor I gave her oxytetracycline. She doesn't have any more bloody discharge, it's just white now. However her udder is filling more every day and she looks puffy. I'm hoping she waits till at least Saturday to have her kids but I'm also hoping for some advice. She is eating well, acting great, and doesn't seem to be in labor. Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like she is getting close. Good luck!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

the vet wasn't worried about the bloody discharge? if he wasn't worried I wouldn't worry too much. she does look close. you should research ligaments. I've been able to tell my does are going to kid within 24 hours every time just by checking ligaments.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I think I found the right spot for ligaments, she felt softer tonight but not squishy. 

The vet wasn't too concerned because she's been eating well, acting normal, and hasn't had a fever.

Will the babies be ok if born before day 145?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I have had mine born at day 143 and be fine. I've never had one be born earlier, but maybe others have had different experiences. 

I would just keep a very close eye on her. I would check on her often. Being there for kiddings are important.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been keeping a close eye on her, in fact I just checked her about 30 min ago and she tried to convince me it was breakfast time lol 

I would say her ligaments feel looser than they did earlier this evening but she doesn't have any goo currently, doesn't seem uncomfortable, isn't pawing or laying down and getting up a lot either.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

If I'm feeling the right place I can almost reach around her tail bone. But she's still eating and otherwise acting normal. I'm still hoping she makes it at least to Saturday. If the first breeding took today would be day 141, if the second breeding took it would be day 133.

The place that I'm feeling is just a little behind her hips not where her tail meets her body. Is that right?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is a picture of her this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder looks like it needs to fill more. Ligaments come and go.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She is getting up and laying down a lot. But it looks like she's just itchy. She lays down rubs up against the ground stretches, gets up and does it again.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

that may be labor signs. I'd keep an eye on her today


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So far no labor. But her ligaments feel looser today than yesterday. What are the chances the first breeding took?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

still no baby?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Nope. 145 days is Sunday. Her ligaments are a lot softer. Her udder is more full, no discharge tonight. I'm very grateful she hasn't kidded early, but the waiting is hard too lol


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I think she may be starting early labor. She keeps stopping and staring off into space, her back arches, her tail curls a little, her sides look like they hollow out some, and her ligaments feel like they are entirely gone.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

And it was confirmed by my mentor that she's having contractions  hopefully we will have babies soon


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Update?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Triplets  two bucks and a doe


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

the boys are the light brown and white and the dark brown and white my girl is the medium brown with only a little white. She came breech, but Nala didn't have any issues. She also gave me a pint of colostrum for them since I pulled them at birth. Mama has passed the placenta and the babies are doing great. I could not have asked for a better goat for my first experience.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, adorable!!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

So cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

super cute babies! congrats!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

That's Awesome!  Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------

